# UNC Chapel Hill



## pyrobob (Aug 22, 2004)

lookin for gamers in the chapel hill area, preferably FR


----------



## ConspiracyAngel (Aug 23, 2004)

*2 players RTP Area, FR good*

You do mean Forgotten Realms, yes?  

there are two of us looking for a game.  Email us at ConspiracyAngel@hotmail.com .


----------

